# Liverpool, England custom



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Made by Corrado, some of the former guys from Cougar cycles. Deda SAT 14.5, shaped DT and top tubes, TIG'd w/chrome on right chain stay and rear drop outs. Additional 10mm on head tube and Pesenti (Mizuno) fork. Built in late 2001, totaled in an accident in late 2003 after about 5,000 miles. Superb machine that cornered like a scalded cat. One of the best fitting bikes (done on a fitting jib) I've ever owned.

This picture was taken before saddle height and angle were sorted out fully. Mostly Dura Ace 9 but Campy C-Record crank and Phil BB.

Painted Liverpool (what else?) red and built by David Lloyd (not the same one as David Lloyd frames).

The after pic was done after a little testing to see if it passed DOT requirements for entry into the States. Crushability of these thinwall tubes is excellent and the breakaway of the DT from the BB (can't see it but it's there) show the safety factor. Crash test dummy remains alive to tell the story.


----------

